
Show HN: Flykit - Operation Planning App for Drone Pilots - abrbhat
http://flykit.app
======
jujodi
I did not expect this to be a weather app

~~~
abrbhat
We are not looking at it as a weather app since we plan to add other features
as well, but you are right, it can be confusing. I tried to update the title
but seems I cannot update the title now. On the other hand, I'm slightly
curious, what did you actually imagine this to be?

~~~
jujodi
I thought it was going to be related to planning the coordination of people
and drones for commercial, multi-drone "missions".

